# [son] sifflement dans les écouteurs (résolu)

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème très étrange sur un portable neuf (asus M50VC) : alsa fonctionne (avec hda-intel), tout marche bien sur les haut-parleurs intégés au portable. Mais lorque je branche des écouteurs ou un casque, j'entend un sifflement assez fort en arrière plan. J'ai essayé avec plusieurs casques et écouteurs, toujours le même problème.

J'entend toujours je sifflement en réglant tous les cannaux sur "muet" dans alsamixer. En fait il commence dés le chargement de grub, donc bien avant l'initialisation d'alsa.

Voici la partie de "lspci -vv" correspondant au son :

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1893                                     

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx- 

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes                                                                

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22                                                                    

        Region 0: Memory at f7ff8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                                   

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                                                        

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)                  

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-                                                  

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                               

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000                                                        

        Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00                             

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us                        

                        ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+                                                                

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-                           

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+                                         

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes                                           

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-                          

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us            

                        ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-                                                  

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-                                           

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-                                       

                LnkSta: Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                                              

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>                                                            

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                                                      

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

J'ai trouvé sur le net des problèmes de sifflement sous linux, mais aucun qui n'arrive que sur des écouteurs et pas sur les hp intégrés.Last edited by Zoboulo on Mon Mar 09, 2009 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Peut-être simplement un portable mal conçu, ya des interférences sur la sortie externe, j'ai déjà eu ça une fois. ;p

----------

## xaviermiller

Coupe aussi les volumes d'entrées (line, mic, mic boost), c'est mieux de vérifier ça avant de déclarer séance tenante que l'ordi est pourri  :Wink: 

----------

## Zoboulo

@XavierMiller : j'ai essayé, mais ça change rien.

----------

## xaviermiller

Alors, c'est comme dit notre modo diablotin : ta carte son intégrée est assez pourrie...

Pense à la remplacer par autre chose.

----------

## titoucha

Pas trop évident sur un portable de changer de carte son   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pas trop évident sur un portable de changer de carte son  

 

En Expresscard, ou alors échanger le portable parce que défectueux  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ou prendre une carte son USB (il y a des tonnes de casques-micros USB).

Mais avant, essayons de comprendre le sifflement.

Pourrais-tu nous décrire ce sifflement ?

Essaie de muter tout, et ne laisser que PCM et Master.

----------

## Zoboulo

Il s'agit d'un bruit aigu continu très audible et donc très génant. Son intensité est toujours la même et ne dépend pas du volume de la musique, ni même des cannaux muets dans alsamixer.Il s'agit d'un bruit aigu continu très audible et donc très génant. Son intensité est toujours la même et ne dépend pas du volume de la musique, ni même des cannaux muets dans alsamixer.

----------

## geekounet

Perso c'était une sorte de grésillement/sifflement qui variait en fonction de l'activité du hdd ;p

----------

## ghoti

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Il s'agit d'un bruit aigu continu très audible et donc très génant. Son intensité est toujours la même et ne dépend pas du volume de la musique, ni même des cannaux muets dans alsamixer.

 

Vu qu'il y a apparemment un micro intégré, ce ne serait pas un "effet Larsen" ?

J'y crois pas trop mais bon ...

----------

## swilmet

Sur mon portable j'avais un effet Larsen quand je refermais l'écran, il m'a suffit de diminuer le volume du micro et c'était bon.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *swilmet wrote:*   

> Sur mon portable j'avais un effet Larsen quand je refermais l'écran, il m'a suffit de diminuer le volume du micro et c'était bon.

 

Oui, c'est ce que je demande : couper tout dans alsamixer (input y compris, via la touche tab)  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je pense plutôt à un soucis matériel, car son sifflement commence déjà au chargement de grub donc avant le chargement des pilotes.

----------

## El_Goretto

Y a pas quelqu'un qui m'avait parlé un jour de tripoter éventuellement les états C[x] du CPU pour éviter un sifflement (d'alim à l'époque)?

----------

## Mickael

Probablement le sifflement d'une bobine du régulateur de tension de ton processeur, et une conception pourrie de ton portable, fait que tu entends ce sifflement uniquement dans ton casque. C'est balo.

----------

## Zoboulo

ça y est, j'ai trouvé !

Tout à fait par hasard, je me suis rendu compte que le sifflement change de tonalité quand je soulève ma souris optique USB ! Ce qui m'a ammené à la brancher sur un autre port usb (plus éloigné de la sorite casque) et la plus de sifflement ! Donc apparament c'est bien une conception pourie de mon portable : utiliser les ports USB trop proche de la sortie casque cause des interférences. 

Y a pas à  dire, les concepteurs de portables sont de plus en plus fort pour éconnomiser quelques euros avec des matériaux pouraves. Mais je pensais qu'Asus était plutot dans les "bonnes marques".

----------

## Mickael

C'est (résolu) alors   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> ça y est, j'ai trouvé !
> 
> Tout à fait par hasard, je me suis rendu compte que le sifflement change de tonalité quand je soulève ma souris optique USB ! Ce qui m'a ammené à la brancher sur un autre port usb (plus éloigné de la sorite casque) et la plus de sifflement ! Donc apparament c'est bien une conception pourie de mon portable : utiliser les ports USB trop proche de la sortie casque cause des interférences. 
> 
> Y a pas à  dire, les concepteurs de portables sont de plus en plus fort pour éconnomiser quelques euros avec des matériaux pouraves. Mais je pensais qu'Asus était plutot dans les "bonnes marques".

 

Il fallait le trouver c'était bien tordu comme panne, j'aurais penser à tout sauf à ça, ta souris c'est une sans fil ?

----------

## Zoboulo

Non, c'est une souris filaire optique, livrée avec le portable. J'ai fait quelque essais, ça le fait en branchant à peu près n'importe quel périphérique USB. Le bruit varie selon ce que je branche : avec un disque dur externe, ça fait un bruit plus grave avec beaucoup de bips. Avec une clé USB, ça fait du bruit que quand je lis ou j'écris ... Donc je pense que c'est tout simplement quand du courant passe dans le port USB que ça fait des interférences.

----------

## titoucha

Elle est vraiment pas top la construction de ton pc    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

